# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Chinesisches Neujahr

## Siamfan

In den Bekleidungsläden hat es immer mehr " rot"!





.... auch "gewagteres".

----------


## Siamfan

Das Chinesische Neujahr wird auch das Frühlingsfest genannt. 
Es richtet sich nach dem Chinesischen Kalender und fällt dieses Jahr auf den 25. Januar.
Dieses Jahr beginnt das Jahr  der Ratte. 
Ansonsten siehe auch hier:
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chin...s_Neujahrsfest
https://www.chinarundreisen.com/das-...ruehlingsfest/

----------


## Siamfan

Immer mehr "rot" in den Auslagen



Papierimitate zum Verbrennen:

Auch Haushaltsgegenstände

Gold


Alles soll natürlich in Wirklichkeit wieder kommen. 

Auch Autos aus Papier werden verbrannt oder schöne Schuhe

I

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist im Tempel gegenüber.

Ist aber noch nicht fertig!

----------


## Siamfan

Die basteln die ganze Zeit daran. 

Ist aber immer noch nicht fertig!

----------


## Siamfan

Eben wird überall geputzt und es werden immer mehr rote Laternen aufgehängt. 
Auch direkt vor den Häusern. 


Auch in den Straßen wirdces immer mehr,  sieht man nur noch nicht so,  weil die hellen Straßenlaternen noch an sind. 


Gegenüber im Tempel,  wurde umdisponiert und alles nochmal abgebaut.

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt kommt es aber mit Hochdruck,  habe ich ja noch nie gesehen!



Hab' mich ins Haus verzogen.

----------


## Siamfan

Das bleibt jetzt wohl so! 
Hier sind den ganzen Tag Hubgeräte rumgefahren und haben weitere Laternen aufgehängt.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier geht voll die Post ab! 






Jetzt werden auch die Markierungen auf die Straße gemacht,  für die Marktstände.

----------


## Siamfan

Gleich geht es los! 

"Rata-Bumm" ist schon fertig!

----------


## Siamfan

Und weiter geht's




Jeder hat viele Wünsche.

----------


## Siamfan

Wir sind einer der wenigen Haushalte,  wo drauf geachtet wird,  daß die Asche nicht auf das Essen fällt. 

Sie hat alles im Auge:

----------


## Siamfan

Das war nur ein 1.000er.
Gibt auch schon 20.000er.


Na,  welche Losnummer wird meine Frau gleich kaufen?!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Es wird immer noch weiter geschmückt!

Hoffentlich machen die morgen Abend die hellen, weißen Lichter aus!!!

----------


## Siamfan

Auch in den heißen Quellen heute viele in Rot!

----------


## Siamfan

Eben,  0:10 Uhr hat einer einen 500er Kracherguertel hier in der Nachbarschaft, vermutlich im Tempel, gezuendet.
Sofort haben Hunde angeschlagen, Kinder haben geheult, jetzt fangen in der Entfernung Hunde an zu jaulen, .....
Sorry, dafuer habe ich absolut kein Verstaendnis!!!!!

DAS ist keine Heldentat, das ist boesartig und sollte allgemein geoutet werden!   :: 

Eigentlich halte ich gerade diesen Tempel fuer gut, weil er echt was fuer die Jugend tut!!!

Aber das ist Scheis*e!

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt verschwindet zum zweiten mal der Text,  wenn ich hier ein Bild hochlade.  :: 

Die Freundin meiner Frau verkauft heute Manao ("Thai-Zitronen/ -Lemonen") auf dem Straßenmarkt für Chin.Neujahr.


Ihr Werbe-Gag


Ihr Vorrat (400kg, nur für heute) 


Anmerkung: Ich konnte nicht den Text eingeben und dann ein Bild einfügen,  dann verschwand der Text.
Ich habe erst nur den Text eingegeben (1 Absatz)  und habe diesen weggeschickt.  Dann habe ich über Änderung die Bilder eingefügt und den Text etgänzt.  Natürlich drängt dann due Änderungszeit.
Habe es aber noch geschafft,  sind noch 6 min

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt geht voll der Puls ab. 


FastFood im Überfluß:


Die hier wollen wohl einen Rekord brechen!?

----------


## Siamfan

Habe die Kinder Riesenseifenblasen machen lassen. 

Von "uns" waren es schon 8 Kinder. Habe immer noch ander Kinder aufgefordert,  mitzumachen,  war aber keiner dazu zu bewegen.

----------


## Siamfan

Die Autos von chinesischen Besitzern faheren heute alle mit einem Blumensträußchen herum. 











Der sogar mit Orchideen-Sträußchen

----------


## Siamfan

Heute ist der 3.Tag des Straßenmarktes (vor unserer Tür). 
Dazu wurde die Straße ab 17Uhr gesperrt. 

Ich habe um 16.20Uhr den Sohn in der Schule abgeholt und dann unten an der Kreuzung rausgelassen. 

Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder gemacht und einen Kaffee getrunken und dann um 18.30Uhr die Tochter abgeholt. 

Die habe ich an gleicher Stelle rausgelassen und dann erstmal einen Parkplatz gesucht. 

Vor 23Uhr kann man wahrscheinlich  nicht hier reinfahren.  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Ich bekam die Erlaubnis, schon etwas frueher zum Haus zu fahren. ::

----------

